
A small notebook for a system administrator - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/post/437912/
======
anilakar
Mostly reminds me of
[https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/The_Homer](https://simpsons.fandom.com/wiki/The_Homer)

On a serious note, I mostly disagree about the small size. The author
mentioned his preferred size being A5, which is about half a letter. Having to
type commands on machine that just fits under your palms is painful. I'd
rather have a large keyboard, large screen and a large battery.

My current EDC setup is an X250 with a huge bag of adapter dongles, carried in
a Falcon II.

~~~
Arnt
Some of us (I assume OP is one of them) think that since your screen won't be
_large_ anyway, there is little point to having a screen bigger than your
preferred keyboard size.

And since your battery won't be large enough to support compiling LLVM in
reasonable time anyway, it's better to just get used to do CPU-heavy stuff by
ssh-ing to a rackmount somewhere use the laptop for terminal-ish tasks.

~~~
stephenr
If your goal is a portable SSH client, even an _original_ iPad mini with a
bluetooth keyboard would be a better option than this thing.

~~~
PascLeRasc
I've been using iSH on the iPhone for my portable SSH client, it works pretty
great for server maintenance even with the on-screen keyboard.

[https://github.com/tbodt/ish](https://github.com/tbodt/ish)

~~~
throwanem
I use Prompt these days, but iSSH's Remote Desktop client was super useful
back when I was doing admin work and didn't have the luxury of never needing
to work on a Windows server!

As I recall, I also used its X server for remote display from an OpenGenera
instance running on a Tru64 VM, back when I was still indulging my hobby for
Lisp system archaeology, and network problems were stopping me displaying to
the VM host's X server. Good times...

------
criddell
> Such notebook is suitable for posting photos on Instagram, but not for work.

There's something about that statement that put me off the entire article.
Maybe the author truly is 3l337, but it just comes off as condescending. Plus,
who uses a notebook for Instagram? The author managed to be simultaneously
derisive and clueless.

~~~
supermooka
> All of them imitate the MacBook Air: thin, shiny, glamorous, and they all
> critically lack ports.

This is the sentence before. IMO you’re being way too harsh. He is clearly
trying to emphasize that the average consumers has lost their need for ports,
thus, most lightweight computers aren’t sufficient for the author’s line of
work. But OMG the author doesn’t know the proper context of Instagram! This
whole article loses credibility! Listen to yourself.

~~~
tedunangst
Why do people who don't need multiple serial ports stop being real users?

~~~
bubblethink
What does it matter who real users are and aren't ? The author has
requirements which are not met. Judging by the fact that it's a popular post,
several others have similar requirements too. That someone may not have such
requirements is quite obvious. Hence the current state of affairs and the post
in the first place. The author's jokes may be a bit off, but this sub thread
in this discussion that has devolved into whether or not instagram users are
real users or if you need a laptop to use instagram is utterly useless. Like
what does it add ?

~~~
tedunangst
I'm just kidding, man. Why can't anybody take a joke? Why be so uptight all
the time?

------
morganvachon
Unfortunately something like this would never come to market, but I use a
laptop that comes close enough for my needs. My current portable is a HP Elite
X2 1011 G1 (yep that's a mouthful), it's a previous generation version of
their current 1012 G2 product. It's a Surface-style convertible that is as
fast as a typical business desktop machine, with 8GB of RAM and a 256GB M.2
SSD onboard. The keyboard base has 2x USB3, a SmartCard slot, full size
DisplayPort output, some sort of HP proprietary dock connector, a TRRS headset
jack, and an internal battery. The tablet portion doesn't have any ports other
than a TRRS headset jack, but it does have a Wacom stylus as well as a MicroSD
slot and onboard LTE celluar data (I'm using a Ting GSM SIM with that).

Using it as a laptop I get 12+ hours of battery life. It draws from the
keyboard battery first, so you can run that dry and still have 5 to 6 hours of
battery in the tablet, making it an all day machine. It's only slightly bigger
than my last convertible, an ASUS Transformer Pad, and much more powerful.

It doesn't have the wide range of ports in this article, but then nothing out
there does. If I need VGA/DVI/HDMI I can carry a DisplayPort cable with those
ends, and if I need Ethernet I can carry a USB3 to Gigabit adapter. Both would
fit in the slim case I kept from the Transformer.

~~~
jeffreymartin99
There is _every_ possibility of something _close to_ this coming to market.
Not every device needs to sell in the millions.

~~~
morganvachon
You’re right, and I’ve owned an example device recently, the GPD Win. In
theory it was awesome, a portable x86 Windows 10 gaming device. But in
practice, nothing about it was good enough to make it worth the money. The
screen was a phone screen that tried desperately to be portrait by default,
the keyboard was horrible, and the overall build quality was lacking.

Honestly yes, a device like the one in the article might get a Kickstarter or
Indiegogo one day, but it will either be too expensive for what it is, or it
will fall short of the list of OP’s desired features.

~~~
nfriedly
FWIW, I have a GPD Win 2 and I love it. I never had a Win 1, but the reports
I've heard from people who have had both is that the build quality and
keyboard layout were both significantly improved.

They're also working on a new device that is more sysadmin oriented.

~~~
morganvachon
I will say this, their customer support was top-notch for the Win 1. They were
known to send replacement keyboards, fans, and even system boards, well past
the original warranty date. They also still give out proper Windows 10 license
keys for devices that came with invalid keys, even years later. I know this
because the one I bought from eBay was not activated, and when I tried to
activate with the supplied key it refused. I emailed their support and within
a few hours had a working valid key.

------
aaronharnly
I love the exercise of this — it reminds me of the hours I spent as a kid,
drawing multi-angle views of what I hoped would be the “Commodore 256” or
“Amiga 5000”. The loving inclusion of each port, paragraphs of explanation —
it’s just great.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Ha, I love that you were a childhood product designer for home computers. I
used to do similar for cars, lots of arrows with text descriptions of what the
"novel" parts were.

Wonder what things other people did? I know of people who were obsessed with
inventing dinosaurs, and monsters/aliens.

~~~
bloopernova
I used to spend hours and days designing ships for _Elite, Carrier Command,
and Starglider 2_

I was a terrible artist, but loved detailing every console and chair and
storage space (seriously, I loved drawing storage spaces! I think it stems
from seeing the Millennium Falcon in Empire Strikes Back with all its open
crawlspaces and falling-apart-awesomeness)

------
keepper
This is SUCH a niche system, that I don't understand why carrying adapter is a
bad thing. There are already laptops that kinda fit his keyboard/pointer/size
requirements.

\- His "video subsystem" idea already has a solution for many years. KVM2USB.
[https://www.epiphan.com/products/kvm2usb-3-0/](https://www.epiphan.com/products/kvm2usb-3-0/)

\- His "let me turn this into a boot device" also has a solution. Many virtual
cd rom devices exist, for example [https://www.amazon.com/Iodd-Iodd2531-Black-
Virtual-Enclosure...](https://www.amazon.com/Iodd-Iodd2531-Black-Virtual-
Enclosures/dp/B00TDJ4BJU)

If you're in such a niche requirements.. either you pay a ton ( military
laptops), or you're ok with adapters :)

~~~
TheOperator
I used to think it was an absolutely awesome for a laptop to have an rj45 -
something missing from the VAST majority of thin & light ultrabooks. I still
think it's useful. This week I used a laptops rj45 to figure out that the
connection to a switch was working but not the connection from the switch.

However one thing I realised is that if I'm ever repairing computers I'm going
to be carrying a toolkit with me regardless. If there's an issue with some
locations network and/or devices I'm going to want a console cable, an
ethernet cable, cable crimpers, a drill, screwdriver set, usb drive, velcro
ties, spare parts, label maker, a whole bunch of useful things. I have a
backpack just full of useful stuff. If I'm always going to have tools with me
adapters aren't a huge burden.

Additionally most of my clients exist at geographically disparate locations.
If I ever find myself physically connecting my laptop to stuff I ask myself
where I fucked up. If you have to physically move yourself to a broken device
and plug a laptop in to figure out what's wrong 90% of the time it's
reflective of not setting up proper remote management tools. It means you have
a more fundamental issue that wastes money on expensive labour and risks
downtime. If I can't fix your systems with an instagram machine with zero
adapters it's reflective of a deeper issue. Personally I'd rather use an off-
the-shelf thin and light that's portable and inexpensive.

~~~
beetwenty
My intuition agrees. The threshold of features that OP is looking for amounts
to "multiple devices all crammed into one". That is going to lead to a
compromised workflow - there's more to configure on your end and you'll lose
track of it in a digital sense instead of a physical one. Like with the actual
Swiss Army Knife, most of the end result is likely to be unsatisfying as a
professional tool.

For ordinary tasks, a consumer device that can SSH in, and ideally do some
USB, probably is the right thing. Last week I put together a $50 vest-pocket
writing kit with a smartphone stand and a folding Bluetooth keyboard(iClever
brand, if you care). And in just a week of use, I've already had multiple
strangers remark "I want that" \- I can easily imagine using it for coding and
sysadmin too. The real limits to client computing these days mostly revolve
around operating system and I/O, and you do want to have lots of ports...but
mostly on your desktops and servers.

------
NeedMoreTea
Well now. I'd probably buy one for novelty if the price wasn't absurd. Bonus
points for trackpoint. More bonus points for the USB in power supply brick. I
do wish that was standard rather than usually one "power" USB port in the
laptop.

Lots of interesting ideas, many of which simply don't seem that useful any
more. Having to carry around a bag of gender changers, PS2<\-->USB and all the
rest is thankfully becoming rarer. I'm not the target though, as I don't need
a lot more than ability to ssh somewhere these days.

If I wanted that small I'd probably go with a Gemini, the Psion 5 spritual
successor, with proven great but tiny keyboard. Even that has proved too niche
to part me from actual money: [https://jmcomms.com/2017/11/29/gemini-
pda-20-years-on-meet-t...](https://jmcomms.com/2017/11/29/gemini-pda-20-years-
on-meet-the-all-new-psion-series-5/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
> Well now. I'd probably buy one for novelty if the price wasn't absurd. Bonus
> points for trackpoint. More bonus points for the USB in power supply brick.
> I do wish that was standard rather than usually one "power" USB port in the
> laptop.

The Surface Book 2 has a USB slot on the charge brick.

~~~
komali2
Last I checked, the surface book 2 under load consumed more power than the
brick could provide. If it functions anything like my sp3 brick did, if
there's a phone or whatever plugged in in such situations, they don't get
enough juice to charge.

~~~
Intermernet
Yeah, but you gotta get to serious load. If you use it as a mining rig it
might go flat, but I've trained ML models, done 3d rendering, and played some
demanding games on mine without any problems.

------
rwmj
I submitted this link for the new Pinebook Pro which was released a couple of
days ago. It didn't get much traction but here goes:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038420)
It doesn't have the crazy keyboard or "sunshade", but it's fairly similar in
other ways and only costs $199 so I guess you have money left over to drill
extra holes for indicators and extra external ports.

~~~
aidenn0
Killer feature of the TFA notebook IMO is the VGA input. It was actually the
feature I first thought of reading the title before clicking.

------
yakshaving_jgt
I just want a company to keep making the previous generation MacBook Air.

Keep the ports. Keep the MagSafe. Don’t screw with the keyboard.

More memory and disk space would be nice, but it’s not a deal-breaker. I don’t
mind going for a walk or enjoying a cup of coffee while I wait for GHC to
compile.

It’s a good machine. Now leave it alone.

~~~
robin_reala
Preferably the 11" Macbook Air.

~~~
isostatic
I'm on one right now, it has magsafe (good), 3.5mm (good), 2 usb and a
thunderbolt

I'd rather it was a little thicker and had two ethernets and a second
thunderbolt, but aside from that it's a great alternative to a chromebook. I
wouldn't do real work on it though

~~~
taude
I do lots of real work on mine. I wish it could do 4K output to an external
monitor. But I run things like Emacs and VS Code for smaller projects, iTerm
for SSHing into all my beefier machines. Battery life is still great for a
machine almost 5 years old now: I still get about 5 hours. And then, I can
also do writing with the keyboard I prefer, over the newer style.

I'm even keeping my eyes open for a used MB Air 11" with 8 GB ram, and 128 GB
storage for when this one breaks, unles I find something more suitable.

Like the people talking about using old Surface Pros from eBay, I really like
a low priced, almost disposable computer that I don't care about, especially
since most my tool-chain is legacy at this point....

~~~
tluyben2
> I really like a low priced, almost disposable computer that I don't care
> about

I use the X220 for that; it's a nice, robust device, great keyboard, I like a
trackpoint better than a trackpad, runs Linux well and excellent battery life
with the 9 cell battery (which you can still buy on Ebay & Amazon). And it's
cheap enough now to just rip everything out and get a new one without even
thinking about it.

~~~
ianhowson
Seconded on the x220. Makes a great Hackintosh with minimal fiddling. Can be
upgraded to 16GB RAM for practically nothing and genuine power adaptors are
only a few dollars each. More than fast enough to get real work done.

~~~
tluyben2
> Makes a great Hackintosh

Hmm, I did not know that (never searched for it) but that's a good plan. I
currently have an air 13 and x220; I do 90% of everything on my x220 (because
it has far greater battery life and I prefer the keyboard and trackpoint), but
when I need to do iOS app work I use my air. Better if I did not need to bring
both on my travels.

Edit: Ah, just see [0]; I need the latest because everything stops working in
app development if you don't and that seems to not workable anymore.

[0]
[http://x220.mcdonnelltech.com/mojave/](http://x220.mcdonnelltech.com/mojave/)

------
runjake
This is the TempleOS of computer hardware.

I don't know whether to be impressed or weirded out.

I am also a network engineer, and I have an X200 and an 11" Chromebook (yeah
ChromeOS can do FTDI serial) set up as rudimentary on-the-go engineers
stations but they're still not at flexible as my 15" MacBook Pro -- so I just
end up lugging my 15" MBP around and propping it up precariously in racks.

I still dream, though.

~~~
dTal
Not sure what you mean by that, given that TempleOS actually exists but is
very impractical, unlike this (on both counts).

~~~
runjake
That was what I meant. I don't find this practical at all. The author means
well, though.

------
bubblethink
Lots of good ideas. I have on more than one occasion wished for the laptop's
monitor, keyboard and mouse to double up as peripherals for another computer.
Another niche thing I've wished for is this: An input selector on the laptop's
monitor to select b/w igpu and dgpu. The use case if for gpu passthrough to
vms so that you switch between host and guest and still get good gpu
performance in the guest. Current optimus setups on laptops are all over the
place in their implementation, although some of them do allow passthrough of
the dgpu. The main blocker though is that dgpu is only connected to external
ports. So if you mux it to the internal panel, you can achieve this without
complicated software hacks or copying of framebuffer from one gpu to another.
The only additional software support you'd need is to capture the keyboard and
mouse for the host or guest based on the context.

------
cik
I use a Microsoft Surface Pro 2 for all my mobile needs. I bought it on eBay
for ~$200 two years ago, and it's now 5 years old. It's light as all get up,
runs Linux perfectly _out of the box_ and I bought it to run a browser and SSH
into things. It also has a displayport, and a single USB, and I can ultimately
connect it to everything I need. It's literally the best piece of technology
I've ever owned.

I use it for so much more than I intended - but at $200, when the thing dies,
I'm just going to throw it out and buy a newer one on eBay. I'm blown away by
how much more useful this is than every other thing I've had over the last 20
years.

~~~
Steltek
> runs Linux perfectly out of the box

When did that happen? I admittedly haven't looked in a while but I thought the
SP2 had some basic issues with Linux (keyboard docking, wifi; the expected
things).

~~~
cik
It's all about the latest kernel. I installed Bodhi (Ubuntu derivative, not a
fan). Then I added Ubuntu repos and promptly picked everything else up to
latest.

Admittedly I have a script to allow screen rotation to be gangster, and to pop
up a virtual keyboard when I rip off the Surface KB (and hide it when
reattached). I consider that 100% working.

~~~
driverdan
> I have a script to allow screen rotation to be gangster

What does that mean? You need to use a script to get it to rotate?

~~~
cik
Correct. On login I run a python script that polls the accelerometer. For the
virtual keyboard I equally poll the HIDS devices. Quick bit of python, life
went on.

------
orf
This feels like it's an unrealistic Christmas present list. By that I mean
having a laptop with everything in this article would be absolutely amazing,
but is it even possible to mass produce something like that, let alone even
build the thing as a one-off?

What would a more realistic sysadmin notebook look like?

~~~
opencl
The GPD MicroPC actually exists and is not too far off of this thing in terms
of ports, sadly it lacks the trackpoint. Especially sad since GPD has already
released a system with a trackpoint.

~~~
aplanas
But the GPD Pocket have the trackpoint. There is also a Pocket 2 and a new one
still on design.

------
fuball63
I recently found my old netbook while going through some stuff. The netbook
trend was short lived, but I really like this machine (Acer Aspire One ZG5).
Ethernet and card ports, plenty of USBs. And it has VGA, which for some reason
I still have more use for than HDMI. They keyboard and mouse were better than
my current laptop, a Lenovo Yoga 2 that I can't seem to get the hang of. And
it has an Atom processor and really good battery life.

Sadly I slipped on ice in a parking lot and broke the screen. I ordered a new
one on ebay a few days ago, so hopefully I can revive it.

~~~
smacktoward
I have very fond memories of my old Asus Eee PC 1000 netbook (see
[https://www.computerworld.com/article/2532501/mobile-
wireles...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/2532501/mobile-wireless/the-
asus-eee-1000----more-power--still-portable.html)).

I miss netbooks. It’s too bad that we let Intel and Microsoft kill them.

~~~
fuball63
I remember when Eee PC's came out and all the buzz about them. What do you
mean by Microsoft and Intel killed them? I just assumed it was lack of market
interest.

~~~
smacktoward
Microsoft hated netbooks because they ran on Linux and low-spec older versions
of Windows, rather than the latest full-price versions. Intel hated netbooks
because they used low-end, low-margin Atom CPUs.

Microsoft's response was to put a variety of netbook-gimping restrictions on
the things they allowed OEMs to do if they wanted to be able to sell machines
with Windows preinstalled. Some of those tactics are recounted in this 2009
article from _PC World_ :
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/169919/5_netbooks_microsoft_...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/169919/5_netbooks_microsoft_has_crushed.html)

Intel's response was to develop and drive OEMs to the competing Ultrabook
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrabook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrabook))
standard, which kept the netbook's focus on "small and light" but replaced the
"inexpensive" part with premium materials and full-fat Core processors.

The release of the iPad put the final _coup de grâce_ on the netbook market,
but its success there was driven at least in part by the ways MS and Intel had
forced OEMs to kneecap their netbook products in order to stay in good graces
with the two companies you absolutely had to be in good graces with to make
any products (netbook or otherwise) in the PC business.

------
hasperdi
If you want something that you can buy now, or soon... here are some options:

\- GPD Micro [https://liliputing.com/2019/01/first-look-gpd-micro-pc-
handh...](https://liliputing.com/2019/01/first-look-gpd-micro-pc-handheld-
computer-with-intel-gemini-lake-ces-2019.html)

\- GPD Pocket 2 Mini [https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-launches-a-cheaper-
pocket...](https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-launches-a-cheaper-
pocket-2-mini-laptop-with-celeron-3965y.html)

\- Clones / look alike of the GPD Pocket

~~~
chrisseaton
Whatever happened to the 'netbook' form factor? That just seemed to disappear
overnight.

~~~
ohithereyou
Thin margins and the realization that if netbooks became popular most people
would likely not buy normal laptops. Why make the one thing that kills the
rest of your product line?

~~~
yellowapple
If that were the case, then companies would be tripping over each other to
build netbooks and torch their existing laptop lines, lest some other company
beats them to the punch and steals the market from under them.

------
linsomniac
It seems like this would be better as two laptops: An ultra-compact for
carrying in your pocket, and a bigger one with tons of accessories that you
carry in a Pelican for work in the field.

If you are climbing a mast or the like, you are probably out in the field with
a kit. You probably don't need a laptop that can fit in your coat pocket. You
probably want various cables and dongles and mounting brackets for tripod or
pipe mount, etc...

For on-call, I'd be tempted to just use my phone. I can set up Android with
SSH and VPN, I can use a bluetooth keyboard if I need to type a lot, or if I
just need to get in and run some commands to investigate, I can use the on
screen keyboard.

------
varjag
Doesn't have coaxial propellers option to double as a camera drone. A show
stopper for me!

Seriously, this is computer nerds' version of prepping, starting with a diss
at clueless commoners and gradually piling up the levels of ridiculous.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The author wrote "But I hope you will find a couple of interesting thoughts
here." They're asking notebook makers to see it as a grab bag of ideas, not a
unified whole.

------
awiesenhofer
Articles like this are what i love about HN. You may call it some techies wet
dream, but the dedication to detail for this dream embodies this community for
me.

------
linsomniac
This design reminds me of the original OLPC XO with the hand crank generator.
One of the OLPC people gave a talk to our Linux Users Group and told the
story:

We realized that the hand crank put a lot of stress on the chassis of the XO.
The materials design people came to us and said "We can totally solve this! We
just machine this part of the chassis out of titanium!" And we were like
"Thanks guys, but that's not even close to being in budget."

Thinking about the tripod mount: That seems like it's going to create a lot of
stress on the body of the laptop.

Some of the ideas of this Admin Book remind me of that: sure you could
probably make it happen, but the cost would probably be eye-watering. Like top
of the line MacBook Pro pricing. He says he is interested in doing a
Kickstarter but doesn't know how, I think there's a reality check that needs
to go into it as the first step.

It's an interesting idea, and something I would have liked in the past for on-
call EDC. But in the end I decided on a ThinkPad T520 and just carried it with
me in a bag if I was using it, or in the car if I was not working. I kept
looking at those Sony Vaio P laptops, but never ended up buying one.

------
thisismyaccoun7
I went with a Dell Latitude 3180, which is basically a Chromebook that comes
with Windows instead. I wanted something 10+ hours battery life, small (11-13"
screen), fanless so that it'd be quiet.

\--Linux works 100%

\--11 hour in-use battery life so it doesn't live plugged in

\--Dead quiet (no fan)

\--Has good enough specs to get by (N4000 cpu, 4gb ram, edit: also a ssd
rather than flash storage, which makes a big difference, and I have a 256gb
microsd for extra storage)

\--Not a convertible and has a real keyboard

I paid about $200 for it. It gets used more than my $1k laptop.

------
mihaifm
Using the laptop monitor as a display for external sources (and the video
input port) is a good idea, I'm not sure why nobody is implementing it these
days. Are there any technical challenges to this, or is it a feature
considered useless by all of the laptop producers?

~~~
vdm
[https://www.startech.com/Server-Management/KVM-
Switches/USB-...](https://www.startech.com/Server-Management/KVM-Switches/USB-
Crash-Cart-Adapter~NOTECONS02X)

~~~
24gttghh
$560? What the hell is in that thing?

~~~
rconti
Just sold a non-rugged version on ebay for ~$250 IIRC. They're $320ish new.

------
INTPenis
My geek sense goes a tingling for everything small and compact. BUT I used to
be a sysadmin, still perform some of those duties, and I don't really need a
tiny laptop. I have no issue with carrying a laptop bag containing a Thinkpad
X1 anywhere I might need it.

So outside of geekvalue I fail to see the market for this if the market is
supposed to be sysadmins. Who thinks modern ultrabooks are too heavy?
Considering it's a trade-off for having a full size keyboard and screen.

If the author thinks their x200 is too heavy I can heartily recommend the x260
or even x280 which I saw recently at a friends place.

------
eddie_catflap
I'm in the market for something like this for on call purposes. Something
small/light enough to stow in a coat pocket but which has a physical keyboard
and enough functionality for me to be able to triage most issues without
having to resort to a laptop.

I've been trying the Gemini which almost fits the bill but doesn't quite cut
it - the keyboard is OK but not backlit (I didn't think about how often that
comes in handy when purchasing). I'll probably try the follow up 'Cosmo' when
that comes out.

Would love to see any other suggestions.

~~~
beetwenty
In another reply thread I mentioned that I'm using a $50 smartphone kit
consisting of a smartphone stand(Nulaxy brand, but there are dozens of similar
designs) and iClever folding Bluetooth keyboard for writing. I think this is
roughly along the lines of what you might want. The keyboard fits snugly in a
vest pocket(it comes in two versions - I'm using the larger version with full-
size keys and backlight) and gives a decent - not amazing, but good enough
that I don't care - typing experience. There are many folding Bluetooth
keyboards on Amazon, but this one stood out from the pack.

Combined with the stand to raise my phone I have something a bit more
ergonomic than most integrated-device experiences, definitely better than what
I would get from a Gemini when a flat surface is available, and I can
literally throw on my vest and go for a jog and then take out the kit at a
coffeeshop and lose myself in writing without difficulty. You might also need
more I/O or a full PC architecture, but this setup was like a "my search is
over" moment for me.

~~~
eddie_catflap
I’ll check that keyboard out! Many thanks.

------
deanclatworthy
Anyone who works in the field or tough conditions just goes for toughbooks.
These things can withstand pretty much anything you throw at it.

[https://na.panasonic.com/us/computers-tablets-
handhelds/comp...](https://na.panasonic.com/us/computers-tablets-
handhelds/computers/laptops/toughbook-31)

------
readingnews
Soooo, when is the kickstarter?

I have had so many countless sysadmins ask for a keyboard similar to that one
(perhaps not the keyboard layout). I think the primary interests are:

serial port (yes, even today not having to carry a dongle is great)

ability to use kb/vid/mouse as a kb/vid/mouse for servers

multiple network connections

I would probably pitch into a kickstarter for that laptop.

------
SmellyGeekBoy
I remember when laptops had all sorts of legacy ports all over them. Good
times! While getting this thing built seems somewhat unrealistic, perhaps
someone could build a USB-C dock that basically replicates the back of a
late-90s ATX PC - if only for the geek value alone.

~~~
mysterydip
Sounds like something one of the better-known retro hardware geeks could do a
kickstarter for. I'd buy one :)

------
keithpeter
A bit small as others have commented but I like the 'Swiss army knife'
approach. Perhaps a slightly larger version could be the future for the 'non-
endpoint' laptop? Sound artists and so forth might find a use for such a
thing.

I find my ancient Thinkpad X61s is the one I actually take around, even though
my slightly newer X220 is faster, has more memory and has a brighter screen.

~~~
ranger207
>I find my ancient Thinkpad X61s is the one I actually take around, even
though my slightly newer X220 is faster, has more memory and has a brighter
screen.

You may be interested in the x62:
[https://geoff.greer.fm/2017/07/16/thinkpad-x62/](https://geoff.greer.fm/2017/07/16/thinkpad-x62/)

------
z3t4
I think a mobile/phablet with usb adapter(s) could do the job. I'm currently
working on an IDE with built in terminal emulator for mobile phones, where the
hard lifting is done by the IDE backend running on a server. I think you
either want a "full" laptop experience, or something more mobile, that fits in
your pocket. Not something in-between. But it would look cool in a hacker
movie!

~~~
S4M
Do you have your mobile IDE available somewhere? I am looking for a way to
code from my cellphone and I can't user Termux without a code keyboard (to get
ctrl, tab, etc.) which takes most of the screen space on my phone.

~~~
snazz
The volume buttons become control and alt in Termux, and if you swipe from the
left and open the keyboard menu, you can enable a little overlay that includes
keys like tab and escape.

See more info at the Termux wiki:
[https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Touch_Keyboard](https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Touch_Keyboard)

------
amiga-workbench
I really do empathise with the authors sentiment, even the supposedly business
grade lines of laptops are being consumerized with soldered RAM, no ports, no
swappable batteries and cruddy 16:9 displays.

I wish Panasonic actually sold their gear outside Japan, they still build
tools first and foremost, fashion accessories second. The Lets Note RZ6 looks
fantastic.

------
aboutruby
Like a lot of people mentioned, there are some obvious shortcomings. What I
really like is all the thoughts are original ideas the author came up for this
render. So many amazing little details.

------
nfriedly
This reminds me of the GPD MicroPC -
[https://www.gpd.hk/gpdmicropc](https://www.gpd.hk/gpdmicropc) \- it's not
available yet, but they should begin taking orders pretty soon.

This is a review of a pre-production model:
[https://liliputing.com/2019/01/first-look-gpd-micro-pc-
handh...](https://liliputing.com/2019/01/first-look-gpd-micro-pc-handheld-
computer-with-intel-gemini-lake-ces-2019.html) &
[https://liliputing.com/2019/01/gpd-micropc-
benchmarks.html](https://liliputing.com/2019/01/gpd-micropc-benchmarks.html)

I have one of their previous devices, the Win 2, which is more gaming-
oriented, and I love it.

------
platz
Not sure what I'll find to replace my T420 with classic keyboard when it dies.

What laptops do T420 users migrate to that has a non-terrible keyboard?

(I am not a big fan of the new Thinkpad keyboards)

Can I put a t420 classic keyboard on a new-gen Thinkpad? Is it a good idea?

~~~
Tharkun
There are basically no laptops with good keyboards anymore. I've given up on
trying to find one. Thinkpads have gone down the drain. Lenovo aren't even
offering on-site support or extended warranty on all models anymore (even if
you want to pay more!). They've gone from quality business models to, well,
slightly better than garbage.

~~~
pnutjam
Run of the mill Dell's suck, but the latitude line of laptops are pretty good.
They are easier to service and find parts for as well.

------
afandian
The Apple eMate 300 had a tripod stand in the base.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/48126477@N05/8463211826](https://www.flickr.com/photos/48126477@N05/8463211826)

------
duiker101
Corporate GUIs: The laptop.

~~~
TeMPOraL
You mean: designed to be useful, not pretty?

------
sbr464
I'm needing a clamp or solution to hold/lock usb-c cables into a macbook pro
typically, or IBM X1. I was going to just 3d print something, but was hoping
for something a bit more polished/form fitting. Having issues in the lab/shop
with cables coming out during sensitive processes/data collection etc.
Especially since a usb/ethernet dongle is heavier with multiple cables plugged
in.

~~~
lostmyoldone
Yeah keeping cables in can be an issue, and I don't know of any polished
solutions.

I have occasionally used high quality adhesive hook and loop tape to affix USB
hubs and hard drives to the backside of my laptop screen to help avoid similar
issues.

I taped a few strips of the soft loops on the lid which I replace when they
get dirty, and then hooks on the accessories.

So while it won't lock the cable in the USB slot, maybe it could help to use
an industrial hub with either lockable, or high-retention USB ports affixed to
the computer, and then only have a very short and soft cable to the laptop
USB-C port?

Sample lockable ports hub: [https://buy.advantech-bb.com/USB-
Communications/USB-Hubs/mod...](https://buy.advantech-bb.com/USB-
Communications/USB-Hubs/model-BB-USH304.htm)

------
sneakernets
I'll make this simpler: I want a 4:3 ThinkPad T61 with modern hardware. Same
thickness, same keyboard, same everything. Widescreen sucks for code.

~~~
amiga-workbench
Take a look at the 51nb X62.

------
tyingq
Isn't small or light, but Getac ruggedized laptops seem to cover the high
number of ports requirement: [https://thecomputermarket.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/...](https://thecomputermarket.com.au/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/getacx500_backside.jpg)

And, there's more ports on the sides too.

~~~
a012
Isn't it too expensive and heavy for daily tasks? If your work needs carry it
around DC or similar, the rugged laptop is overkill.

~~~
tyingq
I shared because it's the only thing I've seen that approaches the port
density in the article.

------
lifeformed
What about a touchscreen? Are matte touchscreens a thing? I didn't think I'd
ever use the touchscreen on my laptop but I have found myself finding it
convenient for quick actions when I'm not seated in front of it. I can imagine
only having the TrackPoint to navigate menus to be annoying when you're
standing.

------
teachrdan
> The notebook has 2 webcams. The front-facing one is 8MP (4K / UltraHD),
> while the “selfie” one is 2MP (FullHD).

Naive question from a software engineer: What does a sysadmin need a forward-
facing camera for? I personally only ever use my laptop camera for Zoom
meetings.

~~~
mschuster91
> What does a sysadmin need a forward-facing camera for?

Photographing server racks for documentation comes to my mind.

------
yellowapple
I use a ThinkPad T470 at work and it's served me quite well. Not really sure
I'd want to go much smaller. I do agree that it's silly to have Print Screen
where it is (though it's actually kinda handy, too, when I need to take a
whole bunch of screenshots, e.g. when writing documentation).

The idea of being able to plug a laptop into a server or something and
instantly transform said laptop into a console is pretty neat. Sure, that's
what SSH and RDP are for, until the server falls off the network. This would
be a great application for USB Type-C; just plug into the C connector on the
front of the server, switch to "console" mode on the laptop, and you're in
business.

~~~
smorrow
They should just put those Sheevaplug USB serials in servers.

------
bokchoi
I recently came across this cool DYI laptop that is in the works:

[http://mntmn.com/reform/](http://mntmn.com/reform/)

It doesn't fit exactly with the OP's needs but it comes pretty close I think.

~~~
bokchoi
Here is a recent status update with pictures of the beta unit:

[https://mntmn.com/media/news_md/2019-01-14-status_update_on_...](https://mntmn.com/media/news_md/2019-01-14-status_update_on_reform.html)

------
mschuster91
I'd buy one in a heartbeat, although in a form factor a bit larger... an DIN
A5 sized device is a bit small for my needs, but DIN A4? Count me in.

What I'd add though is support for PS2 mouse/keyboard. Much old stuff still
uses that...

------
tw04
I've been staring at a surface go for a while now which I think meets all
these needs. The one thing I'd like is a case with an attached keyboard (like
the old clamcase) rather than the soft keyboard/stand.

~~~
jimnutt
I have a surface go, the 8gb version, and am very happy with it. I've left it
running Windows 10 home, but installed the linux subsystem which works quite
nicely. You'd think the keyboard would be a weak point, but it's not as bad to
use as it looks like it would be. And it runs the games I care about (Civ 6,
Kerbal, Subnautica, etc) well enough that I can enjoy them. It's lacking in
ports, having just a single USB C, but a hub with a couple of USB A ports, a
USB C, HDMI and ethernet only runs about $60 and isn't very big. All in all,
I've been really happy with it, it fits in a small bag, will charge off the
same USB C charger my phone uses if needed (albeit slowly) and is useful as a
tablet for just surfing the web on or watching Netflix.

------
pcunite
Hilarious! Would love to see something like this. I have the Thinkpad X220,
and it is really a nice size for getting something serious done while still on
the small side.

------
phillipseamore
Love this concept! The comment thread is fantastic as well.

------
wiseleo
I use an 8" Windows 10 tablet with a USB hub and random keyboards and mice.
There's always a keyboard and a mouse somewhere in the data center. If not, I
have my bluetooth keyboard with a touchpad. I have it configured with all
necessary tools. It works great as a Cisco console.

Oh yeah, it cost me $48 at Fry's. I have two of them. Battery life is more
than 5 hours.

------
oregontechninja
HP x360, Intel i3, 6GB ram.

Affordable, durable, works well with multiple flavors of Linux and dual boots
just fine.

Been administrating systems for years with this baby.

~~~
lou1306
I know HP takes a lot of flak for their consumer laptops, but some of their
Pavilion x360 are good in an almost unreasonable way, if you want them to be.
I got a 13'' one, with an i5, at a Cyber monday sale and used the extra money
to put in a good SSD and double the RAM to 16 GB. Just a lovely machine, which
is also quite repair-friendly: I had to replace the fan after ~2 years and
everything I needed was readily available online (parts list, service manual,
etc.)

------
v8engine
The color coded keyboard seems like a neat and readily achievable idea. Are
there any laptops with that available on market now?

------
mey
Get a Surface Go with LTE (or if you need TPM a Surface Pro). Then get a small
bag of usb-a dongles for your needs. For the head unit issue, something like
[https://www.epiphan.com/products/kvm2usb-3-0/](https://www.epiphan.com/products/kvm2usb-3-0/)
could work.

------
rbanffy
It's the antonym of "MacBook".

------
hutch120
I'm keen to see the phone evolve into a useful computer. Physical connections
could be achieved with bluetooth adapters and the like. Keyboard either
virtual/projected, or tacktile foldout for touchtyping. Screen could be a tiny
projector, or google glass style. Anyone got links to this type of system?

------
kevin_thibedeau
If you want modern hardware, mate a 7" tablet to a Cherry G84 compact
keyboard. Otherwise resurrect a netbook.

------
automathematics
Since most of my work is command line / cloud I just really want to see
something like the Sony Vaio P form factor that runs a really great terminal
emulator. I'm ok with USB-C and dongles for when I need to hook something up,
but a laptop the size of an iPad mini would make me very happy

------
jshowa3
My guess is there's way too much stuff in terms of I/O for this form factor to
even be feasible.

------
enriquto
oh my good I just need something like this!

~~~
tym0
There is the GPD MicroPC if you can handle a terrible keyboard

------
chvid
I was going to suggest him to get the smallest macbook pro ...

------
syntaxing
Reminds me of a GPD Pocket (2) Laptop minus the peripheral interface and
custom key colors.

E: Probably would be cheaper to make a USB-C interface board to work with the
GPD.

------
navidfarhadi
This was a very interesting read. I’d love to see a similar write-up for a
developer laptop.

This is a small nitpick but the battery should be listed as 42 Wh, not W/h.

------
m0skit0
I love the thought experiment however putting all those connectors in there +
a decent battery is not going to be simple (if even possible at all).

------
ainiriand
For me aluminum is a no-go. I get electric discharges every time I touch it.
Independently if I am at the office, at home, or at the beach.

------
_pmf_
I love it (though it's like Homer's car).

------
taneq
If you ever build this thing I will buy one.

------
fipple
This set of ideas is probably most easily commercialized as a USB-C dongle
with a fuckload of ports (including display inputs) that you can then connect
to any laptop you want. For bonus points, the dongle could include port-
testing functionality, and a webserver, so you plug it in, browse to
[http://dongle](http://dongle), and see that your Ethernet port is fucked.

------
StreamBright
This would make my life easier in many situations. If it has enough RAM I
would use it as my main computer even.

------
cabalamat
The folding blinds are a very nice touch.

------
mvkel
This largely speaks to the hardware issue of managing racks, but... is there
actually a hardware issue?

------
sdwisely
honestly I'd be really happy with a keyboard that folded out to around the
size of one of the smallish bluetooth keyboards, X emacs a browser and a
terminal on my phablet.

The closest I've come was a nexus 7 with a keyboard case and bluetooth mouse
and remote desktop.

------
dimman
Small change proposal for the UART<->USB bridge: make Vio selectable between
3.3V/5V

------
widowlark
It's literally an X200s

------
hartator
The MacBook 12” is still pretty strong if you don’t need a CPU.

------
foo101
How were the illustrations in this post created?

------
ngcc_hk
Like mac but for support carbon x1 with SIM card

------
homero
Incredible. This is real? It's like a fantasy wish list come to life.

~~~
misterdoubt
It's a fantasy wish list brought to 3D rendering.

------
hsnewman
And that's when we knew he had way, way too much time on his hands.

------
arthurcolle
sad this doesn't exist. it's so cute

------
MagicPropmaker
Lenovo Yoga!

------
5874-4b22-a4e0
This looks really good, can I paypal you a preorder deposit for 10 machines?

------
chrisseaton
> Such notebook is suitable for posting photos on Instagram, but not for work.
> At least not for mine.

Why do people feel the need to be so snide and put down what other people do
as 'not work'?

~~~
linkmotif
Probably because it’s much easier to post pictures on Instagram than to be a
sysadmin? Or requires different hardware (in the author’s opinion, anyway, not
mine, I don’t get why you need any of this to admin a system).

Do you think that being a social media person is equally valuable to being a
sysadmin? If so, why do sysadmins get paid more? It’s because fewer people
have those skills, and everyone and their mother can most pictures on
Instagram. There’s no reason to put people down, but the answer to your
question is also pretty straightforward.

Also, in Russia, people don’t coddle each other like they do in The States, so
if they think uploading things to social media isn’t skilled work, they just
go out and say it. I personally find that refreshing on some level, because
then you can actually talk to people straightforwardly. Russia sucks in lots
of ways, but at least you can communicate with people directly there.

~~~
chrisseaton
The original comment didn't say it was worth less - they said it wasn't real
work at all. If someone's willing to pay you for it then it's real work.

So saying it pays less is irrelevant. It's not a competition to see how can
look down on whom.

And it's not just Instagram. They said that the MacBook Air wasn't suitable
for work, and just gave Instagram as one example of what it is suitable for. I
could do my job (programming language research) on a MacBook Air. I know
someone who writes medical text books on a MacBook Air. Are these things not
real work?

I don't know why the author couldn't just say 'A MacBook Air wouldn't be
suitable for my work'? Why add the extra snide bit that if you could then you
aren't doing real work? Why communicate that idea at all, directly or
indirectly?

~~~
linkmotif
Yes, I agree it is inane. I think he’s trying to set up a vibe wherein this
whole thing is separate from the “Mac people” scene. Doesn’t that make sense?
The author is trying to establish his or her audience. He does this snidely,
but I think that’s the goal: to exclude a certain cohort and to cozy up with
another. I mean MacBook Air people wouldn’t find this compelling, and the
author clearly doesn’t find the MacBook Air compelling, so he or she just
nukes the whole platform to establish a niche.

